# مكتبة كتب فى هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى



## enmfg (13 أغسطس 2010)

*مكتبة كتب ميكانيكية رائعة

Mechanical Design and Production Engineering Books*​


----------



## الأمير أمير (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا أخى ولكن لا أستطيع التحميل من الموقع


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله انه عمل جبار علما انني بحثت كثيرا عن هذه الكتب ولم استطع تحميلها مجانا والله انت تثلج قلتي بهذه المجموعة الرائعة ارجو من الله ان يجازيك عنا خير الجزاء وان يجعلها صدقة جارية الى يوم الدين
ارجو من الدكتور محمد تثتيت هذا الموضوع لاهميته البالغة
المهندس 
مهند الخزرجي


----------



## diamond tips (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ولكن كثير من الروابط لا تعمل نرجو التعديل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Non could be downluaded


----------



## fmharfoush (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


----------



## eng.zahid (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور عمل راائع وجبار ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع. ولكنى لااستطيع التحميل .ياريت تفيدونى


----------



## على المهدى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك مشكلة فى التحميل !!!


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا


----------



## كككككككككك (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد مناقشة العلاقة بين معدل التغذية ومعامل نقصان الرايش


----------



## frindly heart (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل عندي

شكرا


----------



## mezohazoma (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هجرسهجرس (15 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت طريقة التحميل


----------

